
Rumor: Is Google About to Buy Bebo For $1 Billion To $1.5 Billion? Or Will it Be MySpace? - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/06/rumor-is-google-about-to-buy-bebo-for-1-billion-to-15-billion-or-will-it-be-myspace/
======
cstejerean
Breaking news: We don't know whether an unknown company might buy another
unknown company for an unknown amount of money.

~~~
nickb
Yep, that's TC.

------
imsteve
Google seems like it would wimp out of utilizing it effectively anyway. No-
holds-barred myspace though, would not have the reservations that would
prevent them from doing something interesting with it.

------
eusman
thats the kind of fairy tales that made me stop visiting techcrunch, except if
I click a link here...

anyone who has stats with rumours they got wrong?

------
gojomo
Would rather not see such stories here until they're confirmed.

